# narrowing door frame



## kittykat (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all, I've just got 5 new doors unfortunately they are an inch too narrow for my frames, is it hard to narrow the door frame? Ons total amature. Please help.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Simply pack out the door frame by adding lumber as needed. 3/4 stock on each side, will reduce the opening by 1 1/2"


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it the old trim that's too wide, or the rough opening?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Furr out the Rough Opening and use larger casing (if necessary).


----------

